# RIP Keid



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

My heart has joined the thousand... for my friend stopped running today.

One of my leos - the first hatchling we ever hatched here - died today. She was eggbound - though she didn't have any trouble the previous two years she was bred - and she just must have been in too much pain to hang on.

Something to remember if you intend to breed reptiles. Carrying eggs is hard on them and can sometimes kill them. If you love your pet more than you love the chance of getting eggs off them... maybe it's better not to breed them.

I'm sorry, Keid. I didn't know this year I shouldn't have bred you. If I'd known, you wouldn't have been - you'd have stayed my special first hatched baby.


----------



## Venomous Poison (Jan 12, 2007)

im so sorry for ur loss....rip keid!!


----------



## Binksy (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh thats so sad


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

*RIP xxx*


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

awwh this must be soo hard for you.. you weren't to know this would happen so dont be too hard on yourself hun.

RIP Keid xx


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

r.i.p keid


----------



## Nyoka Malkia (Feb 28, 2007)

awwww R.I.P Keid


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Real bad luck  

R.I.P


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

sorry to hear that  

R.I.P


----------

